# Spanish gas bottles



## Belgian (Jan 11, 2009)

Repsol has the monopoly of selling gas bottles in Spain. These orange bottles cannot be changed in another country and foreign bottles cannot be changed or filled up. 
It is nearly impossible for foreigners to buy a Repsol bottle in Spain:
For you'll have to draw up a contract, need photocopy of your ID, and need a certificate of an aproved technician who will have made a prior inspection your installation. (to be arranged  in preparation of drawing up the contract). The contract alone will cost you about 80€ + inspection fees. The whole procedure could take 2 weeks (in Spanish standards = 2 months or mañana...)
I got this hint from another Belgian who got it from a Spanish camping owner:
Go to one of these gipsy- or lumbermarkets which are held in various places sunday morning and buy an (empty) bottle for about 8€.
Have it filled up, or changed, in an official Repsol station. And of you go. 
When you leave Spain sell it back to another MH-er...


----------



## Belgian (Jan 11, 2009)

***** said:


> Another Belgian is he a doppelgänger
> or have we a parallel world


There must be about 10 000 000 more Belgians around


----------



## Belgian (Jan 11, 2009)

***** said:


> There is only one of me
> And what do you say? Just as well


I rest my case, LOL:


----------



## guerdeval (Jan 11, 2009)

Its really not that bad, if you want a smaller 6.5kg plastic bottle you can fill out the contract in any garage and take one away immediately, if you want the bigger 13kg type you  will have to wait about a fortnight. My set up is on a hymer with 2 gaslow refillables so Gaslow sold me the appropriate pipe and bottle valve to unscrew one bottle and replace with the Spanish one, this doesn't work properly as you need a 50lb valve on the spanish bottle otherwise there's not sufficient pressure to relight the standard Truma heating. They are butane by the way.


----------



## ronboyracer (Jan 16, 2009)

*gas connection*

Still trying to get use to manoevering round the site , can anybody tell me whether it is possible to connect a Spanish gas bottle with the appropriate regulator to a modern uk system , bipassing the modern regulator ie the one that gets blocked very easily.


----------



## Belgian (Jan 16, 2009)

The pressure is correct. But as far as I remember, Spanish regulators have an internal thread connection, as other EU (DIN-norm) have external thread. This could be solved with a pass-by connection.


----------



## guerdeval (Jan 17, 2009)

Spanish bottles don't have a thread at all now, it pushes down onto the bottle then you push the outer ring down further to lock it onto the bottle.


----------



## Belgian (Jan 17, 2009)

Ush, 
Then you'll have to buy a Spanish regulator as well !
I wonder: it is EU from front to ass; EU is everywhere mingling into our personal affairs. Why can't they invent something simple like a EU gas-bottle standard or a EU stamp..... ?


----------



## speedy gonzalez (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats right no thread I live in Spain and have many 13kg bottles and will do a deal or swap for british ones if you are passing


----------



## hogan (Feb 15, 2009)

Dont bother to get the red bottle filled exchange it for a lighter ali  bottle.
You can still use your regulator ,you can buy a spanish regulator that is not a regulator if you know what i mean,it is just a valve not sure what it is called though


----------



## walkers (Feb 16, 2009)

Take Hogan and Belgians advice and buy a secondhand one at a boot fare or rastro you can sometimes find the aluminium ones these are incredibly light in comparison, expect ex pats to rip you off for €20  for an empty bottle (costs less to buy a contract) a refill last time I bought one was €14.70. If you were to try and get a contract they would want to inspect the motorhome you would also need an NIE which involves going to the oficina de extranjeros and filling a form in showing your passport paying a fee and a reason for wanting the NIE in the first place. If you are coming on holiday then you really don't have the time it can take weeks to get sorted out now that they have centralised it and no longer do it at the local police stations.

Good luck and enjoy your travels in spain.


----------



## Dezi (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi, I thought that I had a cunning plan to get over this by having a fixed LPG cylinder on the murvi, but no. I now have a small brass piece to screw into my LPG filler when in France & Italy, another one for the rest of Europe, and use neither when I fill up over here.  I think  I am going to cry !!!

Dezi


----------



## Tony Lee (Feb 16, 2009)

Dezi said:


> Hi, I thought that I had a cunning plan to get over this by having a fixed LPG cylinder on the murvi, but no. I now have a small brass piece to screw into my LPG filler when in France & Italy, another one for the rest of Europe, and use neither when I fill up over here.  I think  I am going to cry !!!
> 
> Dezi



I've used two autogas places in Spain and each time I pulled up, found that the nozzle was completely different to any of the three I carried.
In both cases, there were two pumps and the other pump DID fit one of the adaptors I carry.
The attendant also had close to ten different adaptors, one of which would have fitted my system.


----------



## Dezi (Feb 16, 2009)

Tony, 

Don't hit me with these negative vibes.
Luckily we only use the gas for cooking & fridge and we will find out soon enough. We are off to France,Spain & portugal on the 20th Feb until the end of April. Although I expect the 9.5 Kg of LPG to last at least 5 weeks. Watch this space

Dezi


----------

